# Gold Limit erreicht!



## Chakkakhan01 (16. Januar 2008)

Ein Spieler hat sein Goldlimit erreicht (kein Fake):

Forum Diskussions Link: *klick*

und das Beweisfoto (Aus bestimmten Gründen will er unerkannt bleiben):
*klick* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyphon (16. Januar 2008)

nice^^
gib was ab.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (16. Januar 2008)

ist ja krank - aber cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (16. Januar 2008)

Chakkakhan01 schrieb:


> Ein Spieler hat sein Goldlimit erreicht (kein Fake):
> 
> Forum Diskussions Link: *klick*
> 
> ...



Gratz Tyram  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Begon (16. Januar 2008)

will unerkannt bleiben, jaja

Wie verabschiedet sich der GM:
"Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Tag Tyram"


----------



## gelio (16. Januar 2008)

naja, der gm nennt seinen namen im chat :>
aber ich betreib jez mal kein name calling^^


ich mein...er kann die kohle auch einfach mir schicken 
bin dauerpleite ^^


----------



## Daniel002 (16. Januar 2008)

lol! Im GM Text am ende stehts: "noch einen Schönen Tag. Tyram"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  verraten! x)
trotzdem cool, meinen Glückwunsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BAD ORC (16. Januar 2008)

Boa respekt 
hätte net gedacht das es so was gibt  ,,Tyram``


----------



## Entrail67 (16. Januar 2008)

kann ich echt nur eins sagen: Hut ab!

0.ô

MFG
Entrail


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Januar 2008)

dazu sage ich nur: *autsch*

Ich bin auch ständig am Limit, allerdings hab ich ständig zuwenig Gold!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesshoma (16. Januar 2008)

Das ist echt hart.

Ich kanns immer noch kaum fassen,

dachte mein Arbeitskollege mit seinen 20k Gold wäre schon krass


P.s. Fettes GZ an Tyram


----------



## Ramana (16. Januar 2008)

Gz, will auch^^ Aber echt ich wüsste zu gern wie lange er gefarmt hat um so viel gold zu bekommen


----------



## Chakkakhan01 (16. Januar 2008)

Begon schrieb:


> will unerkannt bleiben, jaja
> 
> Wie verabschiedet sich der GM:
> "Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Tag Tyram"




Jo ist auch im Forum gesagt worden, das er das schnell überarbeiten sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakkakhan01 (16. Januar 2008)

Ramana schrieb:


> Gz, will auch^^ Aber echt ich wüsste zu gern wie lange er gefarmt hat um so viel gold zu bekommen




Les die Diskussion, er hat WoW als Wirtschaftssim gezockt


----------



## Hamy (16. Januar 2008)

vorallem der beweis ist, dass er bei ALLEN fraktionen ehrfürchtig ist ôo 
ausser bei sachen wie z.B dem dampfdruckkartell ^^


----------



## 481Nummer1 (16. Januar 2008)

einfach nur krass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir kommt man bitte zu sooo viel gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *auchhabenwill*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (16. Januar 2008)

vielleicht hat er auch nur nen guten rl beruf
und sichd as ganze gold bei ebay und sonstwo gekauft xD
nene ma im ernst, schon ne nette sache soviel gold zu haben, aber wirklich bringen tuts ihm ja nix^^

naja gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trasina (16. Januar 2008)

Des Rätsel Lösung:

0,5 * 2 ^ 32

Das Geld wird als 32-bit Zahl abgespeichert. Da negatives Gold nicht vorkommt, fällt eine Stelle der Binärzahl weg (die wird für's Vorzeichen benutzt.)

Der gute Tyram hat also 2 ^ 31 Kupfer gesammelt...


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

WTF? Das das möglich ist. Das brauch ich, das Geld...ich bin mal wieder pleite... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywalker (16. Januar 2008)

Naja, mal ganz ohne Neid gesagt...

GZ für die Ausdauer und Geduld sich so ein Ziel zu setzen das Goldlimit zu erreichen, wobei das wohl nicht ganz im Sinne des Spiels war!

Mehr als einen fragwürdigen Ruhm und wahrscheinlich viele falsche Freunde InGame hat er aber in meinen Augen trotzdem nichts besonderes gemacht, weil das (theoretisch) ja jeder erreichen kann.

Trotzdem fettes GZ


----------



## Jinmago (16. Januar 2008)

(2^31)-2 Kupfer sind das...


----------



## Trasina (16. Januar 2008)

Jinmago schrieb:


> (2^31)-2 Kupfer sind das...



Korrekt. Auf die Stellen am Ende hatte ich nicht geschaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (16. Januar 2008)

neeeeeeeeeed! ^^


----------



## .HF (16. Januar 2008)

Jetzt hat Tyram den Salat...
Arsenal-Suche Tyram EU (deutscher Server) Horde
Gogo Hacker xD


----------



## Zatrisha (16. Januar 2008)

Starke Leistung - ich frage mich nur, was der Anreiz für all die Stunden Arbeit ist.
Ein Beneidet-mich-Post im offiziellen Forum rechtfertigt doch die drei Jahre Handeln nicht. *kopfkratz*


----------



## KICKASSEZ (16. Januar 2008)

wie geil!

ich würd auch gern soviel gold haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (16. Januar 2008)

> Des Rätsel Lösung:
> 
> 0,5 * 2 ^ 32
> 
> ...



ich denke nich das das nen Fake is da auf dem Screen ja sogar eine Fehlermeldung erscheint ...


----------



## mazze3333 (16. Januar 2008)

mhhm würde gerne ma wissen was er damit machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und china farmer waren bestimmt auch schon am limit


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (16. Januar 2008)

typisch alli.. maßlos übertreiben


----------



## Schamll (16. Januar 2008)

ein fettes gz an tyram ^^


----------



## Occasus (16. Januar 2008)

Fettes Fettes gratz von mir

Ich möchte nur ein 35stel von dem gold.


(214748/5000)*120 = Geld das er damit verdienen könnte

5153,952€

berichtig mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## xFraqx (16. Januar 2008)

Halten wir fest :

Er hat :

- 250k Gold
- 8/9 T3 , dh extrmes Pre Bc Raiding , und alle anderen T Sets
- Fast alle Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig außer Dampfdruckkartell

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...jin&n=Tyram


----------



## Arahtor (16. Januar 2008)

wie geil da kannst dir ja alles mit kaufen....ob alles ehrlich erfarmt ist?


----------



## Dinah (16. Januar 2008)

Diese Goldmenge erfarmt man sich nicht. Ich denke mal, dass es durch geschicktes Handeln im AH zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## 1Boradar1 (16. Januar 2008)

Villt ist er ja so ne Art Gildenbank villt ist der Screen noch vor den Gildenbanken in WoW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muradin2 (16. Januar 2008)

Begon schrieb:


> will unerkannt bleiben, jaja
> 
> Wie verabschiedet sich der GM:
> "Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Tag Tyram"




Der Spieler heißt nicht Tyram. Der Name ist etwas zu lang, als dass er Tyram heißen könnte. 
Das sieht man, wenn man genauer hinschaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (16. Januar 2008)

Muradin2 schrieb:


> Der Spieler heißt nicht Tyram. Der Name ist etwas zu lang, als dass er Tyram heißen könnte.
> Das sieht man, wenn man genauer hinschaut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo bitte siehts du die länge des namen? das im chat is der gm name

hm der kommt ja von meinem server ^^ gleich mal allie machen und anlabern *g*


----------



## Earthhorn (16. Januar 2008)

Ramana schrieb:


> Gz, will auch^^ Aber echt ich wüsste zu gern wie lange er gefarmt hat um so viel gold zu bekommen


wie lange war nochmal die lieferzeit von wow-gold.com? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 KEINE MACHT DEN CHINA-FARMERN!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Denke immer schlecht von andern, die tun das auch von dir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Januar 2008)

Och wenn man WoW wie nen Wirtschaftsimulator spielt muss man sich nicht wundern. 
Ich kauf ihm das jedenfalls voll ab. Hab selber daran gedacht so zu handeln, aber da fehlt mir die Muse zu.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Januar 2008)

boaaaaaahh ist das krass ich will auch so viel gold ich bin ja auch dauer pleite-.- aber hab auch keine lust mich soooooooooooooooooo lange ans farmen zu hocken das muss ja tierisch lang dauern
ach jaa und GEZ an Tyram^^ kannst mir vllt ma was leihen xD

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Crash_hunter (16. Januar 2008)

da hatte wer zuviel zeit^^


----------



## Struppistrap (16. Januar 2008)

also, der muss irgendetwas im Handelswesen studiert haben...oder ein gutes Buch über Marktentwicklung in Wow gelesen^^   (ja die solls geben)

Aber krank ist es schon, damit kann er sich immerhin full epics kaufen^^
und zwar für alle chars^^


----------



## Basilan (16. Januar 2008)

lool^^
Sagen wir mal ein normaler Mensch braucht für 100g (dailys) wenn er schnell is 1  1/2  Stunden.

das heißt für 1000g 15Stunden. (nur Dailys)

Wenn er aber durch Handel soviel bekommen hat, muss er auch irgendwo farmen gehen...

Also 100g werden durchschnittlich mit 2€ bei gold-sellern verkauft.

Wenn er all sein Gold verkaufen würde, würde er mit rund 5000€!! rechnen..

.... mann


----------



## Zultharox (16. Januar 2008)

214k, meine Fresse ich bekomm nicht mal 1k zusammen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (16. Januar 2008)

Muradin2 schrieb:


> Der Spieler heißt nicht Tyram. Der Name ist etwas zu lang, als dass er Tyram heißen könnte.
> Das sieht man, wenn man genauer hinschaut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist Tyram. Der hat auch mal auf seinem Server einen Wettbewerb veranstaltet , wo der Gewinner 10000 Gold bekommen sollte. Dabei ist aber der Server abgekackt , weil so viele in der Gurubashi Arena waren .

Hier die Screens :

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/1ywh-6-jpg.html

Und wenn du Tyram im Arsenal eingibst , und dann nur nach Magiern sortierst , denn auf dem Screen ist das eindeutig ein Magier ( sieht man an den Icons im Inventar ) , gibts nur einen 70 Magier und das ist Tyram von Sen'Jin.


----------



## Aîm (16. Januar 2008)

Chakkakhan01 schrieb:


> (Aus bestimmten Gründen will er unerkannt bleiben):


also wenn man die konversation zwischen dem gm und dem *hust*tyram*hust* ließt, dann fundet man den namen raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trunks89 (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn was entberen kann schick es nach Malygos Tiedus nehme es gern engegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rothen Brandbart (16. Januar 2008)

Dickes *GZ*
Das sich jemand das Ziel gesetzt hat [url=https://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-GameCard-Tage-Pre-Paid/dp/B0007T3ARE/?tag=buffed-21]Kram[/url] zu werden find ich zwar extrem krank, andererseits ist die Leistung wirklich respektabel.


----------



## Cerboz (16. Januar 2008)

So endlich alle 9 Seiten durchgelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd das jetz auch mal probiernen mit dem billig kaufen und teuer verkaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. Edit
         GZ vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (16. Januar 2008)

ok eins is sicher ,der junge hat zuviel freizeit

andererseits kann er seit acc sündeteuer in ebay stellen ^^


----------



## Aîm (16. Januar 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Es ist Tyram. Der hat auch mal auf seinem Server einen Wettbewerb veranstaltet , wo der Gewinner 10000 Gold bekommen sollte. Dabei ist aber der Server abgekackt , weil so viele in der Gurubashi Arena waren .
> 
> Hier die Screens :
> 
> ...




man sieht es daran, weil er arkanes pulver, leichte federn, und runen der teleportation mitsich hat. was für ne klasse kann das denn wohl sein? ^^


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (16. Januar 2008)

Aîm schrieb:


> man sieht es daran, weil er arkanes pulver, leichte federn, und runen der teleportation mitsich hat. was für ne klasse kann das denn wohl sein? ^^



Es könnte theoretisch auch sein, dass er die Sachen für nen Twink gekauft hat^^ Bei so viel Kohle würd ich das jedenfalls machn^^.

MfG,
MoP^^

PS: @Tyram: Wenn ich du wär würd ich mein Gold/meinen Acc bei Ebay verticken. Solltest du Twinks auf 70 haben (woran ich nich zweifle), erwirtschafte mit denen auch so viel Gold und verkaufe es wieder bei Ebay. Die so gewonnene Kohle auf ne Bank, etwas sparen und BÄM biste Millionär^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Na da lecken sich die Hacker doch die Finger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (16. Januar 2008)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> Es könnte theoretisch auch sein, dass er die Sachen für nen Twink gekauft hat^^ Bei so viel Kohle würd ich das jedenfalls machn^^.
> 
> MfG,
> MoP^^
> ...



Naja, laut ihm hat es ja 3 Jahre gedauert und insgesammt (wenn du die 9 Seiten verfolgst) erfährst du, dass er für diese Goldmenge etwa 4300€ machen würde. Es würde schon 30 jahre insgesammt dauern um auf "nur" 129000€ zu kommen und da fehlt ne ganze Menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in 30 Jahren werden wohl kaum noch Leute bei eBay WoW-Gold kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bastz (16. Januar 2008)

Also im Aresanal hab ich mal keinem Tyram gefunden, kA evt wieder Aresenalfehler...


----------



## Göttlich (16. Januar 2008)

.HF schrieb:


> Jetzt hat Tyram den Salat...
> Arsenal-Suche Tyram EU (deutscher Server) Horde
> Gogo Hacker xD








jaja also logisches denken ist nicht deine stärke wenn du die bilder zum thema anschauen würdest hättest du wohl erkannt das der spieler in if steht  keine feindliche zone 
eine insigne der allianz in der tasche hat  und einen reittiger besitzt


----------



## Lewa (16. Januar 2008)

Chakkakhan01 schrieb:


> Ein Spieler hat sein Goldlimit erreicht (kein Fake):
> 
> Forum Diskussions Link: *klick*
> 
> ...


gz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (16. Januar 2008)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> Es könnte theoretisch auch sein, dass er die Sachen für nen Twink gekauft hat^^ Bei so viel Kohle würd ich das jedenfalls machn^^.
> 
> MfG,
> MoP^^
> ...




Er hat offensichtlich auch Mage T6 in der Tasche. Ist logisch , da er auch den Stab von Illidan hat. Außerdem hat er auf dem Screen sein T3 wie auch im Arsenal an , deswegen hat er nur 9k Mana und 8k Hp.


----------



## Görkem (16. Januar 2008)

Ohaaaaaaaaaa  214748 Gold 36 Silber und 46 Kupfer das ist doch krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (16. Januar 2008)

Krass wäre wenn er mir die 46 Kupfer geben würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Back to Topic: Bei E-Bay hat das erwirtschafte Gold plus Char ca. den Wert von 10.000 Euro....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apologize (16. Januar 2008)

ich kenn ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab noch 3k schulden bei ihm ^^ zählt das mal noch mit dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (16. Januar 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Krass wäre wenn er mir die 46 Kupfer geben würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will den sehen, der sich um 10000 Euro einen Char kauft, definitiv süchtig^^


----------



## Arkoras (16. Januar 2008)

Apologize schrieb:


> ich kenn ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



3000g, ich hab mir mal 20g geliehen, natürlich nicht von ihm,aber 3000^^


----------



## vitti2801 (17. Januar 2008)

Skywalker schrieb:


> Naja, mal ganz ohne Neid gesagt...
> 
> GZ für die Ausdauer und Geduld sich so ein Ziel zu setzen das Goldlimit zu erreichen, wobei das wohl nicht ganz im Sinne des Spiels war!
> 
> ...



Aber er ist nicht theoretisch jeder, er hats gepackt.

 So wie du redest ist NICHTS auf der Welt was besonderes weil es ja theoretisch jeder alles erreichen kann, ich könnt auch theoretisch deine Alte knallen, natürlich nur rein theoretisch.


----------



## eMJay (17. Januar 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Aber er ist nicht theoretisch jeder, er hats gepackt.
> 
> So wie du redest ist NICHTS auf der Welt was besonderes weil es ja theoretisch jeder alles erreichen kann, ich könnt auch theoretisch deine Alte knallen, natürlich nur rein theoretisch.



Richtig

wollte sowas auch sagen^^


----------



## Weldras (17. Januar 2008)

Also der hat sciher mal alle qs gemacht die es gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doch ich glaub hier wird man nur mal wieder fett verarscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (17. Januar 2008)

Ramana schrieb:


> Gz, will auch^^ Aber echt ich wüsste zu gern wie lange er gefarmt hat um so viel gold zu bekommen



Schätz mal nicht gefarmt. Viel Resellt und die Marktpreise festgelegt und in allen Bereichen ein Monopol erstellt.
Wenn du 20k hast kannst locker 1k am tag durch Geschäftchen am AH machen.  Hmm...? Für 200k farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dauert bestimmt.

mfg Tupac


----------



## Muskelbiber (17. Januar 2008)

ich finde die ganzen whispers die er da gepostet hat einfach zu geil

mod von giga... redakteur von wow-scene *wech roll*

wie schnell sowas gehen kann ^^

aber dickes gz


----------



## JosAngel (17. Januar 2008)

Da sieht man mal wieder wie Kohlegeil viele sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er hat meinen Respekt, weil da gehört verdammt viel zu, ob er es alleine geschafft hat oder Hilfe von anderen Usern hatte (was ich nicht glaube).
Die Idee is geboren und alles andere bis zu diesem Punkt ist lediglich Konsequent ggüber sich selber zu sein und verdammt viel Durchhaltevermögen zu haben.
Das handeln bei WoW is im Prinzip ganz einfach: Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis
Ich selber bin auch jmd derer, aber komme nicht mal annähernd an diesen Betrag.
Rechnet man sich aber selber mal die ganzen Ausgaben auf dem eigenen Account zusammen haben wir alle ne Menge Gold "gehabt".
Derzeit hinke ich was hinterher, aber wenn ich nur als Bsp meine Chars betrachte: Alle 3 haben EpicMounts, das wären nur für den 300er Skill mit den Fliegern 15.600 Gold, ohne den 225er Skill oder andere Sachen dabei zu rechnen.
Ich denke, jeder User der seit Beta oder Release gamet, "war" einmal im Besitz von mind. 50k Gold, weil wofür gibt man alles die Kohle aus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber jeder daddelt so wie er will.
Der eine hortet lieber...
Der andere kaufts AH leer...
Noch jmd will 300er Flieger...

Egal wie und was wir tun, wir alle haben die Kohle, gerade seit BC isses "einfach" geworden.
Die Kunst liegt nur darin, wie auch im RL zu "haushalten"...

Und an alle diejenigen die auf dem Server sind oder vllt sogar wg dem Gold dahin transferieren: Bettelt und nervt Ihn nich an... das Erfolgserlebnis selber was zu erreichen ist größer!

Grz Tyram...!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xazez (17. Januar 2008)

Ich sag mal so, dickes GZ...

Dachte schon bin mit meinen 5 Monaten WoW Spielzeit und meinem "fast" 2ten 70er sehr gut dran wenn der 3k gold + hat

aber das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (17. Januar 2008)

Es gibt ein Interview wo er so ziemlich genau erklärt wie er handelt. Klick


----------



## Mondenkynd (17. Januar 2008)

Dieses Problem würde ich auch gerne haben =)


----------



## Faelis (17. Januar 2008)

Netter Versuch, sich zu anonymisieren, aber er hat da ein paar Kleinigkeiten vergessen....

Oder aber das war absicht, um eine falsche Fährte zu legen...

...

Wobei...

Nein, ich denke nicht


----------



## domes (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na da lecken sich die Hacker doch die Finger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der wird sicher nur von zu Hause zocken und seinen Rechner sauber halten. Das "richtige" hacken von einem Acc wäre viel zu aufwändig, als daß es sich selbst für soviel inGame Gold lohnen würde. Was oft und üblicherweise als "hacken von Accs" bezeichnet wird, ist in Wirklichkeit nur das ausnutzen von Sicherheitslücken, wie Acc-Sharing, Einloggen auf unsauberen Rechnern, Phishing, Keyloggern etc.


----------



## Huntara (17. Januar 2008)

Hab gestern auch BDK-Forum den Thread gelesen. Unglaublich....das in Euro...jaaaa, da könnte ich mit leben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (17. Januar 2008)

domes schrieb:


> Der wird sicher nur von zu Hause zocken und seinen Rechner sauber halten. Das "richtige" hacken von einem Acc wäre viel zu aufwändig, als daß es sich selbst für soviel inGame Gold lohnen würde. Was oft und üblicherweise als "hacken von Accs" bezeichnet wird, ist in Wirklichkeit nur das ausnutzen von Sicherheitslücken, wie Acc-Sharing, Einloggen auf unsauberen Rechnern, Phishing, Keyloggern etc.



Das sehe ich auch so....


----------



## chrisl1 (17. Januar 2008)

gz


----------



## Zeddy (17. Januar 2008)

also ohne jetzt sagen zu wollen du hättest da sgold bei ebay verkauft bzw. sollst es dort verkaufen rechne ich einfach mal mit dem momentanen durchschnittswert 88€ = 5000g

dann hättest du da gerade auf deinem char Gold im wert von 3784 € auf deinem account!!! xD

fettes gz =P irgendwie sagt mir mein gefühl es ist kein fake obwohl deine stats "leben & mana" irgendwie schmächtig aussehen^^


----------



## darkmere (17. Januar 2008)

wow glühstrumpf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (17. Januar 2008)

So viel Zeit zu zocken hab ich einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nice für ihn/sie . Sei es ihm/ihr gegönnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Tja (17. Januar 2008)

Erstmal * herzlichen Glückwunsch!*

Ist schon ziemlich geil, aber zugleich ein Armutszeugnis für Blizzard. Normal sollte man annehmen, dass bei 999.999 Gold Schluss wäre, also wieso diese komische Grenze?

Der Spieler wird seinen Namen sicher bald mal ändern müssen, sonst hagelt es sicher Betteleien..


----------



## StolenTheRogue (17. Januar 2008)

Ich hab lieber im RL viel geld

Is scho Lustig das es so viele gibt die jammern weil man für 5k gold mindestens 2 Tage insgesamt 10 std farmen muss (wenn man ein rl hat und kein überprofi ist) 
und trotzdem für 2k Euro nen ganzen monat 8std am tag arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatrisha (17. Januar 2008)

Laut seinem "Interview" (unglaublich, wie schnell man zu einer "Berühmtheit" wird) hat er sogar einen Job im öffentlichen Dienst... 
Wenn er 40 Stunden die Woche zockt, frage ich mich, wann er schläft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (17. Januar 2008)

fake, eindeutig fake


----------



## -Aurelien- (17. Januar 2008)

Was macht der/die mit soviel Gold? oO
*sabber*

^^


----------



## Schattenelf2 (17. Januar 2008)

Na ja wenn man 2-3 70er hat und dann noch einen Mage und macht jeden Tag die 10 daylies mit allen 3 chars ( so kommt man auch schnell an die 5 k G fürn 2. und 3. char für die epicflugmounts) hat man satte 340 g an einem Tag... wenn man das täglich macht hat man schnell gold zusammen und wenn man nur für sockel und reppen g ausgibt ist das kein großer Verlust... ein fettes gz aber so viel g is der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schattenelf 2


----------



## Dunham (17. Januar 2008)

und manche schaffen noch ned mal die 5k marke^^
na dann mal fettes gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (17. Januar 2008)

Mhh er heist Tyram ist auf dem Screenshot zu sehen =) Tja halt plöd wenn man nicht alles markiert xD...


NAJA GZ TYRAM!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2008)

need guide xD


----------



## Sweny (17. Januar 2008)

Er hat doch gesagt das er das Gold mit "Handeln" erworben hat, also nix farmen. Und Gold mit Handeln zu verdienen geht recht fix...wenn man die gedult dazu hat (die ich nicht habe)...


----------



## Rixosus (17. Januar 2008)

Durch Handel ist Gold sehr gut farmbar. Ich habe auf einem Server mal eine PvP Char neubegonnen (also als einzigen char dort) und auf lvl 29 hatte ich insgesamt 5000g in ihm investiert (Verzauberung und Ing. als Beruf) - alles durch das AH verdient (kein farmen, kein Geld durch Berufe) mit dem Startgeld angefangen das man von den ersten Quests bekommt. Niemand glaubte mir, dass ich keinen Main auf dem Server habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zeitaufwand dafür? 10 min morgens und 10 min abends täglich einen Monat lang.

Das hängt aber sehr vom Server ab, bei sehr vollen Server wie z.B. Destromath kann man durch Handel zwar dafür sorgen, keine Geldprobleme mehr zu haben, aber man kann nicht reich werden. Aber auf mittelbevölkerten Servern wie z.B. Dalvengyr kann man Unsummen damit machen.

Die Sache verliert aber sehr schnell an Reiz finde ich, denn man kann mit dem Gold nichts machen - man kann sich keine Jacht kaufen oder ein Haus wie im richtigen Leben - wenn man den Luxus als Beruf Ing.+ Verzauberung und Epic Flugmount hat und die besten Sachen aus dem AH schon hat, dann wars das.

p.s.: Einen Guide dafür wird ein Händler eher nicht machen, weil wenn es alle machen, funktioniert es nicht mehr...


----------



## Langmar (17. Januar 2008)

hehe gz^^ 210k gold.. ich wäre schon mit 6k zufrieden ^^

nunja.. viel spass mit dem gold^^

mfG Langmar


----------



## xFraqx (17. Januar 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Laut seinem "Interview" (unglaublich, wie schnell man zu einer "Berühmtheit" wird) hat er sogar einen Job im öffentlichen Dienst...
> Wenn er 40 Stunden die Woche zockt, frage ich mich, wann er schläft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Cousin arbeitet auch im öffentlichen Dienst. Beim Bundesamt für Justiz. 

Er arbeitet von 7 - 15 Uhr + 30 Minuten Mittagspause. Wenn er nun zocken würde , könnte er von ~ 16 Uhr bis 3 Uhr Morgens spielen , und an Wochenenden sogar den ganzen Tag ( vorrausgesetzt er hat kein RL ). Das ist ganz ordentlich und da kann man viel erreichen ( T6 , Viel Gold ).


----------



## Mcmacc (17. Januar 2008)

das is ne leistung


----------



## Neotrion (17. Januar 2008)

sry aber... ich glaube an dies nicht so da ich Fakten habe:

Schaut das Bild an, da sind eindeutig T6 Magier Sachen drin.
Geht auf http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...jin&n=Tyram

Das ist der einzige 70 Magier der ally is ( Im Hintergrund sieht man ka Klar das es in IF ist)

also... ich zweifle daran, ich habe das gefühl das sei auf einem Gratis-Fun-Langweile-Server!

*Für die Allianz!
Nieder mit der Horde!*


----------



## Galain (17. Januar 2008)

Und wo sind in Deinem Post die Fakten? Ausserdem, ein Mal reicht...
Mein Charakter hat auch nen Eintrag im Arsenal, stell Dir das mal vor *fg*
Dann kann ich mir Ingame auch Dungeon1 anziehen und hab das im Arsenal
angezeigt und auf einem Screenshot T4 in der Tasche =)


----------



## Spectrales (17. Januar 2008)

Wenn man BT clear und auf Farmstatus hat, dann isset nicht mehr schwer so viel Geld zu erhandeln!
Einfach die dicken epics aus den T6 Instanzen verkaufen für einen guten Preis!


----------



## GK15 (18. Januar 2008)

diese "komische" grenze liegt an der internen speicherung von zahlen. die menge geld, über die ein user verfügt, wird offenbar in einer integer-zahl gespeichert. (mit diesem datentyp kann man ziemlich hohe ganzzahlige werte darstellen.)

natürlich braucht jeder datensatz - also auch die integer-zahl für das gold eines users - speicherplatz. für diese integerzahl stehen 4 byte (also 4x8 einser bzw nuller) zur verfügung. der höchste wert, den man in einer integer-zahl speichern kann, ist also "1111111111111111111111111111111" (31 einser + 1 einser fürs vorzeichen.) umgerechnet ins dezimalsystem sind das 2.147.483.647 (kupfer)

wenn man das jetzt noch in gold umrechnet kommt man auf den betrag, den Tyram besitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiluna (6. Mai 2008)

ich sag nur

Macht euch mal n makro 

und schaut das ihr atm nur ca 100g auf dem char habt

makro:

/script silver_per_gold =0.0001


dann habt ihr auc hso viel geld und?


----------



## Artenus (6. Mai 2008)

Jap genau


----------



## Nashan (6. Mai 2008)

Xiluna schrieb:


> ich sag nur
> 
> Macht euch mal n makro
> 
> ...



Nein, hat man eben nicht.


----------



## Fabi_an (6. Mai 2008)

Ist das mit dem Makro ein Scherz? ^^


----------



## MadSquare (6. Mai 2008)

hab's nachgerechtnet. er ist nicht am Goldcap. Er kann noch genau 2 Kupfer aufnehmen.
(2^31, warum ist auf der ersten Seite ganz gut erklärt)

gruß, Square.


----------



## Ökokriegerin (6. Mai 2008)

"du hast aber grad für ein paar staunende GM Gesichter gesorgt" oder was der da meinte is ja auch ma herrlich^^ sind GMs also auch nur Menschen?


----------

